# openning day, swing and a home run!!!!!!!



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

So Andy adn I are out last night, not seeing much of anything, some ducks, some geese, a hawk, thinking we were going to get skunked and not see anything With one hour to go I hit the grunk call, thinking what the hell, cant hurt. Not 2 seconds after that andy said some deer walked out and 1 is a buck.( all 3 were bucks) Well I figured that it was ealy and I was not going to shoot anything that is smaller than our decoy:tongue:, andys like I think it is a bit bigger you should take a look. Well hot damn it looks like it is bigger. at 18 yards I let him have it with the rage 3 blade, 100 yards later he is down.

Have to thank andy for scooting the field and my wife for puppy sitting for me. Oh did I mention we have a new puppy:darkbeer:

Time for some hillbilly pics


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nicer ppics form today


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice Congrats ,love those pink Victory arrows.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Beauty!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Very nice Congrats ,love those pink Victory arrows.


you would not beleave the ribbing I take for using those:tongue:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice deer , Congrats!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Good Start!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Great Buck Reed!!!!! Congrats on the Beauty!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

nice deer Reed between moving and work I have to wait till Saturday to get out


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

A lot of luck and being in the right place at the right time helped, but the spot looks to be a gold mine. The other 2 bucks, that came out with this one, if they make the season, one should be the size of the one I shot if not bigger next year, and give the other one 2 years and wow

Looks like it is just party hunting with Andy and my wife for the rest of the season. At least I have lots of time to sight in the muzzle loader:tongue::darkbeer:

Have to give a lot of love to my wife, she caped and did most of the cutting while we cut him up this morning:beaver::set1_tango2::whip2::dog1::angel::cheer2::amen:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice Deer Reed!

congrats!


----------



## 10ptd (Sep 2, 2009)

*Congrats*

Very nice buck. Would make a nice mount.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats awesome Reed.... Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Great buck! congrats....:darkbeer:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats nothing wrong with the pink victory arrows at all, I use mine also for hunting


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations thats awesome! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on a job well done and a timely retrieval:cheers:


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice buck, and what a tease to us that got to wait till October 1'st for our opener.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Great deer Reed!
I am a little disappointed we didn't get to see any pics of him in your living room like years past, but I am sure Your wife likes it better this way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Great deer Reed!
> I am a little disappointed we didn't get to see any pics of him in your living room like years past, but I am sure Your wife likes it better this way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well it was not in the living room, but we did cut him up in the kitchen:wink: have to love being in a house that yuo are currently doing renos on :darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice deer Reed! You in on the Bowzone team thing?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Nice deer Reed! You in on the Bowzone team thing?


Nope, never thought of joining??


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice deer Reed, congrats!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Good job!!! Oh man I can't wait until October 1st


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats


----------

